# Search function



## boez (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi guys

Really like the new responsive site and looks good too!

Is the search index completely rebuilt though?

I only ask as the following topic (which I found just before the revamp) and a few others now no longer appears in the search

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=94803

if you use any of the keywords or body text.

Is it because the username also no longet exists?

Andy


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

boez said:


> Is the search index completely rebuilt though?


I'm afraid not, yet. There is indexing running in the background so not all posts are fully searchable quite yet. The problem we face is the speed of the indexing, it can vary from 15-30 posts per second, which when you are indexing over a million posts can take some time. This is especially prevalent because when you do anything on the webserver it will slow the indexing down.

I would give you a time scale, but I don't want to mislead you. Worse case scenario though is 24 hours until the posts are fully indexed again.

Apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

A quick update for you as I only think it's fair that I keep you in the picture. Due to heavy site traffic today the indexing has only been running at between 2 and 5 posts per second, so progress has been slow. We are currently just short of 600,000 posts indexed now and of course we will continue to run this.

All I can do is apologise for the time it is taking for this to happen - we have no control over the level of index speed (unless we take the site completely offline).


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I presume we are still indexing Kevin - as there are still missing posts from searching - looks to me to be about 70% done is that right?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

John-H said:


> I presume we are still indexing Kevin - as there are still missing posts from searching - looks to me to be about 70% done is that right?


Clicky


----------

